# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Does Kissing another guy in a LD make u gay? or sord of gay?? help..

## Bladekillua

:Sad: I won't put all the details because you don't want to know lol I'll go straight to the point. (I dont THINK i was in full control because i .. ok i dont want to admit i kiss another guy in my LD dream  :Sad: 
What happened was that i was with a friend of mine and suddenly i became lucid when i say this guy walked right pass me(He made me go lucid it was his fault ::embarrassed:: ). After that i had this urge kiss the guy who walked right passed us.Right after i became lucid i followed him. I started this conversation (u dont want to know about it)and suddenly out of no where i kiss him and in real life i haven't kiss anyone before so i dont know what to think.. the worse part is that i have him for a class so i can't even look at him or talk to him.I feel so weird around him. i hate it. its just with that idiot, who i hate now and wont talk to him ever again because he makes me feel bad in a way even though i know it was just a dream....( but it was so real  :Sad:  ::embarrassed:: )  Any advice but plz don't say to tell him about the dream it would be worse....

----------


## Mes Tarrant

You're only gay if you feel gay. I've kissed girls in dreams before (and in real life but uhh  :paranoid:  let's not get in to that) and haven't given it a second thought.

----------


## Kromoh

Being gay is not what you do, being gay is how you feel. I myself remember liking boys more than girls back when I was seven. I knew I liked boys, but only later did I find it suspiscious that other boys weren't like me.

If you think you'd give a boy some attention, then there's still no need to panic. You just like boys, that's all. It doesn't mean you'll become a crossdresser who will talk like a duck.

You might also be bisexual, if you like boys and girls   at the same time. Or, you could be completely straight: our subconscious plays tricks on us when we're dreaming. Dreams can portray literaly anything. I've had many dreams of me kissing people I completely hate, and it only meant that I wanted to become friends with them.

Anyway, if you want someone to talk privately, go ahead and PM me. I'm all ears (or eyes ^^)

----------


## CrimsonWolf

I remember years and years ago I kissed a guy in a dream, it wasn't lucid though. But i'm definitely not gay, and I was a bit weirded at the time, but then I was like "Well it was just a dream, it doesn't really mean anything". So don't let it bother you, it doesn't mean you're gay.

*Edit:* And like Kromoh says, it'd be more about how you feel than what you do.

----------


## TempleGuard

You may think you were lucid, but you werent fully, you still have a dream logic, most of the time.. I was lucid once, and talking to some DC's, thinking - this guys are lucid, too and even we were trying to take control of ours lucid telekynisis powers together, or at least practise them... And this other time - I fucked a dog or something like that :Oops:  .. I wouldnt think about this in real life, but.. Probably not the coolest thing for a lucid, right?

----------


## b12

I remember back in my highschool psychology class that my teacher said when you dream about something sexual with a member of the same sex, it usually means you admire that person/they are a role model.

----------


## tommo

> And this other time - I fucked a dog or something like that .. I wouldnt think about this in real life, but.. Probably not the coolest thing for a lucid, right?



Oh.... o.... Oh dear god....
haha luckily it _was_ a dream hey!


Seriously blade it may not mean anything.  If you don't like guys, you don't like guys.  There isn't gonna be some deep seeded lust to have gay sex.
It was a dream and the guy doesn't know about it AT ALL.  So you don't have to feel weird around him.  Although I know how it feels.  I was just thinking about fucking this girl once in class and then she came over and started talking to me and I went  :Oops:  x infinity because for some reason it was like she knew kinda, not really _knew_ but.... I dunno how to explain it.  So if it turns out you do like him the first step to finding out is to not feel embarrassed or whatever.  But I would advise not to act on anything while in school, I'm assuming you're in school because you said he's in your class.  Mainly because people are afraid to be gay or different in general around peers.

----------


## Kromoh

Lol, I once had lucid sex with this boy I like, and it felt weird even to look at him from far away xDD I guess it's because you subconsciously still believe it happened for real. But it didn't, did it?

And the gay thing. Hey, I am gay and there are only two people who know it in RL - one of my cousins and a girl I don't even see anymore. Of course, that plus everyone on the Internet  ::D:

----------


## strinky

I've kissed girls several times in dreams - usually girls I barely know or don't know at all, like Angelina Jolie. I don't question my sexuality, either. I think it happens to all of us. There are a lot of things that we do in dreams that I don't think we'd even consider acting out in real life.

----------


## Anonimus

As weird as it may sound, I actually had a non-lucid dream that I had sex (sort of) with my step-brother. I was completely grossed out when I woke up and remembered it but I have no sexual feelings towards males in waking life and actually strongly dislike physical contact with males unless it's a sport or shaking hands.

If you're gay, you're gay. It's that simple. Think about it this way: if you fly in a dream, does that mean you're a bird?

No one except this board even knows about this dream so I wouldn't let it bother you unless you are in fact attracted to males.

----------


## Amelaclya

I had lesbian sex in a dream once.  I think it was because I was curious as to what its like.  I am straight IRL though, as I've never been attracted to women.  I think you're ok unless you actually feel something for men.  :smiley:

----------


## LibLord

A few weeks back I dreamt I was planning on having a 4sum with, among other people, my sister. Thankfully we both decided we couldn't be bothered before it began.. but hey, dreams are dreams and they're a load of nonsense that means nothing!  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

It could be nothing more than curiosity.

I've had dreams where I had sex with other females, doesn't mean I'm gay. I've had lucid dreams where I was a guy and had sex with another guy. Doesn't mean I'm gay. I've had lucid dreams where I've had sex with clones of myself. What that hell does that mean?? haha. All it came down to in those dreams was me being curious it. 

I haven't had sex with an animal in a lucid dream yet though. 
Thanks alot for getting that idea stuck in my head temple guard.
 :Pissed:

----------


## goldentheponygirl

Lucid dreaming is all about experimenting with thing that you would never do in real life.  I kissed a girl in a ld just to see what it was like.  I am married to a man, so kissing a woman is something I would never so in real life.  I'm afraid of heights in real life too, but in LDs I know there is nothing to fear and nothing bad can happen, so I can fly and go as high as possible.

----------


## b12

> I'm afraid of heights in real life too, but in LDs I know there is nothing to fear and nothing bad can happen, so I can fly and go as high as possible.



You should really learn how to apply that to your real life. Sure, if you jump off a building nothing bad will happen as long as you're dreaming, but hey, doesn't mean you'll jump off a building in waking life.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneiro

I think you're ALL gay!!

Heh.. only kidding..

----------


## ninja9578

Nothing can make you gay, you're either born gay or your not despite with the RPN says.  Kissing another guy doesn't make you gay, enjoying it sexually does.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Think about it this way: if you fly in a dream, does that mean you're a bird?



 ::goodjob2::  Totally valid comparison!

----------


## Kromoh

ninja, I'm afraid to say I disagree with you

Homosexuality is a sexual orientation, which means society and family inflict that on you. Of course, I doubt it can be change after you turn 10 or around that.

----------


## Grod

> Lol, I once had lucid sex with this boy I like, and it felt weird even to look at him from far away xDD I guess it's because you subconsciously still believe it happened for real. But it didn't, did it?
> 
> And the gay thing. Hey, I am gay and there are only two people who know it in RL - one of my cousins and a girl I don't even see anymore. Of course, that plus everyone on the Internet



Kromohs gay?  :Boggle:

----------


## Sandform

> ninja, I'm afraid to say I disagree with you
> 
> Homosexuality is a sexual orientation, which means society and family inflict that on you. Of course, I doubt it can be change after you turn 10 or around that.



A neurologist studied the brains of dead gay men and found an abnormally abundant amount of....er something can't recall the word at the moment, it was the connective tissue that allows quick relays.

So basically what i'm saying is I agree with you.  As the brain developes (which btw it does develope LOTS of things AFTER your born.)  and etc.  It is simply the way your brain is made.  Some people may very well be "born gay" though.  When inside of the womb if you are exposed to too much testosterone as a female, or to much too much estrogen if you are male it "may" the way you develope.  

Some people may be born gay, but many become gay as the brain forms when you are young.

Sexuality (as is understood at the moment) is basically like a language...when your young your wernicker and brocha (language developement and understanding developement may have mispelled I gathered this from passing information) language sections are still forming, therefor picking up languages is easier.  It may be that sexuality is in the same way as language...something that "can" be altered, but only with a large amount of effort.

I might try to go as far enough to say that you could become gay or straight if you so desired strong enough.  If possible, it would be automatic...it would take years and years of HARD work, just like learning languages is hard work.

----------


## Kromoh

yeah

boys > wolves > apes

 ::D: 

Dude, how did you not figure it out, it's like written on my forehead duh ^^

---

Dude, I can speak three languages, but I'm still gay. I don't think one is able to change his sexuality, not after puberty.

I tend to believe homosexuality is like something you "learn". You cannot "unlearn" something, so it's basically about it.

And, just like you said, some people may actually be born gay. Studies show that identical twins have a 40&#37; chance of being both gay, and like 10% chance of only one being gay. Also, the more brothers/sisters a person has when born, the higher the chances of he/she being gay.

----------


## Grod

> yeah
> 
> boys > wolves > apes
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, how did you not figure it out, it's like written on my forehead duh ^^
> 
> ---



lol

I guess I'm just slow at these things... <_<

----------


## Bladekillua

> I remember years and years ago I kissed a guy in a dream, it wasn't lucid though. But i'm definitely not gay, and I was a bit weirded at the time, but then I was like "Well it was just a dream, it doesn't really mean anything". So don't let it bother you, it doesn't mean you're gay.
> 
> *Edit:* And like Kromoh says, it'd be more about how you feel than what you do.



yeah i wont let that stupid dream bother me but i will stay away from him. The funny thing is that i had never even notice him before but i guess my subconsiouce did lol!!!

----------


## boognish

i would have to say that you are definitely a little bi-curious.  the kiss was premeditated and you even buttered him up with some conversation first.

----------


## Bladekillua

> I've kissed girls several times in dreams - usually girls I barely know or don't know at all, like Angelina Jolie. I don't question my sexuality, either. I think it happens to all of us. There are a lot of things that we do in dreams that I don't think we'd even consider acting out in real life.



Wow lucky u kissed Angelina Jolie  :tongue2: PP

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> i would have to say that you are definitely a little bi-curious.  the kiss was premeditated and you even buttered him up with some conversation first.



 ::rolllaugh::  Ahhh South Park!!

----------


## Jeff777

> I won't put all the details because you don't want to know lol I'll go straight to the point. (I dont THINK i was in full control because i .. ok i dont want to admit i kiss another guy in my LD dream 
> What happened was that i was with a friend of mine and suddenly i became lucid when i say this guy walked right pass me(He made me go lucid it was his fault). After that i had this urge kiss the guy who walked right passed us.Right after i became lucid i followed him. I started this conversation (u dont want to know about it)and suddenly out of no where i kiss him and in real life i haven't kiss anyone before so i dont know what to think.. the worse part is that i have him for a class so i can't even look at him or talk to him.I feel so weird around him. i hate it. its just with that idiot, who i hate now and wont talk to him ever again because he makes me feel bad in a way even though i know it was just a dream....( but it was so real )  Any advice but plz don't say to tell him about the dream it would be worse....



No, not at all.......it makes you a flaming homosexual.   ::rolllaugh::   jk  :wink2:

----------


## Kromoh

> Wow lucky u kissed Angelina Jolie PP




Lol I've already kissed (and had sex with) neavo here from DV.. and I say he's way better than Angelina xD

----------


## tommo

Too bad if neavo didn't want everyone knowing he's gay  ::shock:: 

Lol @ this thread!  It's just turning into stories of homo-eroticism, incest and buggery.

On that note I turned into a girl once for the TOTM and a guy started rooting me.





> I think you're ok unless you actually feel something for men.



Even if he is gay he's still ok. lol

"Not that there's anything wrong with that" - Seinfeld

----------


## Sandform

> i would have to say that you are definitely a little bi-curious.  the kiss was premeditated and you even buttered him up with some conversation first.



He's not bicurious...lol last night I had a dream that I was a redhead pre-teen who had a brother the same age as myself, and we thought we were harry potter and ron weaslie...and it was a freakyly funny plotline...haha...we went to an event this woman hosted just to show people that they were insane, and there was no such thing as magic but we didn't know that was why she hosted it, ...anyways, you can do lots of crazy shit in your dreams and it doesn't mean anything at all.


And you should not avoid that person just because of a stupid dream...it doesn't mean anything.

Although Freud was a crockpot with the whole "dream reading" thing, because that has been proven false, he did say atleast one thing that makes sense.


Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.

and to kromoh...you can't unlearn something you've learned?  Jee I bet you learned logrithms in school...do you remeber how to put log(4)20 into non logarithmic function?

You can unlearn things that you learn.  You may learn that going outside is bad...because you used to live where it was bad, and then you move...suddenly outside is ok, and it is fine to go outside, you change what you've learned. 

But, we shouldn't have to change...there is nothing wrong with being gay.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

> Totally valid comparison!



um i dont post here often so this is the first time seeing you, but:
holy shit you joined this year and you have 2k+ posts! [/jealous of your schedule]

edit: btw reading through this thread, i cant believe how people can still assume that stuff in one's dream automatically means something... i would not hesitate in saying that anything you can dream can potentially mean nothing. Now if you go on to (im not saying this is more likely since the dream occurred) expirament with boys, find you like it, and later classify yourself as gay, you could say that this was the event in which you first acted on homosexuality. But if none of that stuff happens (which will probably be the case) then it was just a meaningless image that your brain threw together and put into your sleep.

aka: dont worry about it.

----------


## CrimsonWolf

Lol from the second page this topic has just gone downhill, haha.

----------


## Kromoh

lol sandform. Yeah I meant it as an allusion only. You might actually forget what log(4)20 is (or perhaps you didn't pay attention to the class like me xD), but I don't think you can forget a thing like sexuality. You think of it everyday, so it's like nearly impossible to change.

What I mean by "unlearning" is unlearning something practical - e.g. what being hungry feels like. Maths is more to the area of knowledge - to the area of thinsg you can forget.

---





> Too bad if neavo didn't want everyone knowing he's gay



Lol I don't know if he's gay xD but that wasn't a problem in my LD

---

yet @ sandform:

yeah in your dreams things will happen just like you believe they'll happen. If you turn into a girl and guys start hitting on you, then it's because you believe guys hit on girls. (which is of course true lol) Actually, you use a logic equal to this one to scientifically interpret dreams.

----------


## Marvo

A year a go in a normal dream, I had sex with a boy from my class, and I didn't remember the dream at first. When I next day saw him in school, it struck me like lightning, how we had been kissing and cudling and other _stuff_. I wasn't weird around him, thought it took me a bit of time to shake it out of my head  :tongue2: 

Anyway, unless you actually feel like you have a crush and want to experiment more, with what happened in that dream, then you're most likely a bisexual, though it could also just be teenage confusion.
I'm a bisexual myself. At first I didn't really like the idea of gay stuff, but then I started getting these dreams. I started questioning my own sexual orientation, and realized that I actually had an attraction to males.
It should be noted though, that I prefer girls over boys  :smiley:

----------


## Kromoh

Well, to think of it, I'm the opposite of Marvo here. I have been gay for since I can remember. I didn't like girls at the time. But then, dreaming of girls made me start liking them (a bit heh  ::D: ). But I prefer boys over girls. I think I should go on a fight with Marvo or something xD

----------


## Marvo

I should probably reword my above post.

Most people are in reality bisexuals, they're either just too proud or disgusted to admit/realize it, or they just haven't really ever thought about it. This is at least my impression.

And yeah Kromoh, are we gonna cuddle and make out now cuss a bit on each another now?

----------


## Kromoh

at my house in 1 hour ok? Yeah we will  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

Uhhhhh I suspect hidden messages!

----------


## TweaK

I am going to tell on you, teehee!

----------


## Sandform

> I should probably reword my above post.
> 
> Most people are in reality bisexuals, they're either just too proud or disgusted to admit/realize it, or they just haven't really ever thought about it. This is at least my impression.
> 
> And yeah Kromoh, are we gonna cuddle and make out now cuss a bit on each another now?



Well I dunno about that...I tried to be straight alot...I tried to fantasize about that girl..buffy from buffy the vampyre slayer....=( never worked out.

(and I reallly really tried lol)

figured maybe she was ugly...so I tried other ones....limp as a noodle.

----------


## Marvo

Did you by any chance try porn?

Oh wait, I should probably re-reword. I meant, most heterosexual people, and some homosexuals.

----------


## Sandform

> Did you by any chance try porn?
> 
> Oh wait, I should probably re-reword. I meant, most heterosexual people, and some homosexuals.



I dunno...  I could probably bring myself to have sex with a woman...but it wouldn't be very pleasurable...and I would be thinking of someone else.

I think most people could have sex with any gender if they wanted to...just their minds would be somewhere else.

----------


## Marvo

Why of course, but most people could have sex with the opposite and the same gender, and enjoy it. The problem is all the sterotypes and taboos that are around, because of religion.

----------


## iadr

> Any advice but plz don't say to tell him about the dream it would be worse....



Kissing another guy in a dream would not make you any more gay than killing someone in a dream would make you a murderer Bladekillua.

The fact is that people dream things all the time that they would never consider doing in the physical, and that are often completely contrary to their belief system.

Part of the reason for this could be the way the subconscious mind communicates and understands things.

I would be willing to guess that to the subconscious mind, kissing a guy in a dream means something completely different than it does in the physical.

It could be your subconscious minds way of telling you that this person has a lot in common with you.

I hate to even mention the other thing that could have caused this, but here goes.

We live in a world of spirits.

Although we cannot usually see spirits, they are there.  Those who are psychic can see them better than others.

And how do spirits attack people?

Through their mind, by dropping thoughts into their mind.

So, the thought you had may not have come from you at all, but may have been from some gay spirit trying to make you think this.

That's why it is so important for a person to learn to discern their thoughts and be able to determine which thoughts came from them, and which may have come from another source.

Only you can determine what the actual meaning of this dream is Bladekillua because no one knows you like you know yourself.

What you decide it means will be what it means to you.

----------


## Bladekillua

> Did you by any chance try porn?
> 
> Oh wait, I should probably re-reword. I meant, most heterosexual people, and some homosexuals.



Ok, so I've read some of the posts here and i notice that its getting a little off topic but even so u ummm guys helped  a lot!!  :smiley: maybe it was just some experiment my subconscious made or whatever i wont let it bother me  much

----------


## boognish

gay spirits!?  really.

----------


## Bladekillua

> Kissing another guy in a dream would not make you any more gay than killing someone in a dream would make you a murderer Bladekillua.
> 
> The fact is that people dream things all the time that they would never consider doing in the physical, and that are often completely contrary to their belief system.
> 
> Part of the reason for this could be the way the subconscious mind communicates and understands things.
> 
> I would be willing to guess that to the subconscious mind, kissing a guy in a dream means something completely different than it does in the physical.
> 
> It could be your subconscious minds way of telling you that this person has a lot in common with you.
> ...



Wow thanks iadr u helped alot and got me thinking. Maybe my subconscious was trying to tell me to get along with him better and be friends. I think that because i had never payed any attention to him until this recent Lucid Dream where u know!!!! Thanks again iadr

----------


## Bladekillua

> I hate to even mention the other thing that could have caused this, but here goes.
> 
> We live in a world of spirits.
> 
> Although we cannot usually see spirits, they are there.  Those who are psychic can see them better than others.
> 
> And how do spirits attack people?
> 
> Through their mind, by dropping thoughts into their mind.
> ...



I totally agree with everything else but this part seemed to be a more highly advance answer in a way  :smiley:  ::twisted::

----------


## Kromoh

lol I refuse to reply to that post.

----------


## iadr

> gay spirits!?  really.



Yes, unfortunately there are some of those out there, just as there are alcoholic spirits and a whole host of other spirits, who were probably once human beings, but were unable to proceed to a better place because of all of their attachments to this world after they passed.

They are nothing to be scared of really, as their only power usually is to influence someone's thoughts.

Just be aware that not every thought that comes into your mind is necessarily your own thought, as thoughts can come from a variety of places, even from other people who may be trying to influence a person a certain way by sending their thoughts to them.

And Bladekillua, you are very welcome!  Pleasant dreams!

----------


## Marvo

^ What the fuck 	 ::eh::

----------


## Taiji X

don't buy into society's whole macho guy anti-gay sentiments.  it's not a big deal.  i've done shit that most people would consider mildly to overtly gay (lol) but it's all in good fun.  nobody will point at a girl and be like OMIGOD LEZBO if she kisses another girl.

----------


## Fluffysilver

> I won't put all the details because you don't want to know lol I'll go straight to the point.



... The irony made me laugh so hard.

Anyway, it's a dream, hey.  :wink2:  I've done stuff in dreams I would NEVER do in real life.

... if you think the same sex is bad, try trees and lions.  ::shock::

----------


## PNG_pyro

Kromoh, you CAN unlearn things. Or rather, re-learn them. When I moved from america to here last year, I had to unlearn driving on the right side of the road, and learn to drive on the left. Case in point, alcoholics anonymus, or other addiction programs. Ok, so being gay isn't an addiction, but the principle holds. It would take work, however. 

Blade; being gay is a decision. If you don't want to be gay, then you probablly aren't. Even if you have a neurological disorder or something.

----------


## TempleGuard

I forgot to say something. Kissing a guy in a LD dosent make you gay. Asking about it, does..

----------


## Marvo

> Kromoh, you CAN unlearn things. Or rather, re-learn them. When I moved from america to here last year, I had to unlearn driving on the right side of the road, and learn to drive on the left. Case in point, alcoholics anonymus, or other addiction programs. Ok, so being gay isn't an addiction, but the principle holds. It would take work, however. 
> 
> Blade; being gay is a decision. If you don't want to be gay, then you probablly aren't. Even if you have a neurological disorder or something.



Incorrect. Being gay/bisexual is not a decision, you're born with the preference. You may be able to enjoy men through learning (and vice versa, if you're already gay), but it is extremely unlikely, that any person at all, can unlearn the affection for one of the genders. Some people claim that they've done it, but through the process, their personality also changed a lot, making them completely different people.

----------


## boognish

being gay is addictive.  once you suck cock, you crave it like the crack rock.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> being gay is addictive.  once you suck cock, you crave it like the crack rock.



Speak for yourself load addict.



Dreaming gay sexual experiences doesn't mean your gay.
Dreaming about being a serial killer doesn't mean your a murderer.
Dreaming about walking on the  moon doesn't make you an astronaut etc etc.

They're dreams. Love them or loath them and get over them.

----------


## Bladekillua

> Speak for yourself load addict.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming gay sexual experiences doesn't mean your gay.
> Dreaming about being a serial killer doesn't mean your a murderer.
> Dreaming about walking on the  moon doesn't make you an astronaut etc etc.
> 
> They're dreams. Love them or loath them and get over them.



Great point!!! ::goodjob2::

----------


## TravelerBetweenWorlds

well, sexuality is NOT a choice. Im straight and couldnt "choose" to be gay even if my life depended on it... i mean, i could never get excited wit gay thoughts.

But one thing though: your avatar IS indeed pretty gay, actually...  ::D: 

"Not that there is anything wrong with that!" hehehe

----------


## Bladekillua

> well, sexuality is NOT a choice. Im straight and couldnt "choose" to be gay even if my life depended on it... i mean, i could never get excited wit gay thoughts.
> 
> But one thing though: your avatar IS indeed pretty gay, actually... 
> 
> "Not that there is anything wrong with that!" hehehe



Hey i like Naruto lol!! helps me lucid dream!!! ::wizard::

----------


## ninja9578

> well, sexuality is NOT a choice.



Everybody knows that who doesn't watch RPN or work for the Bush administration.  Why is this thread still around?  I didn't expect this one to stay here for very long.

----------


## Bladekillua

> Everybody knows that who doesn't watch RPN or work for the Bush administration.  Why is this thread still around?  I didn't expect this one to stay here for very long.



Well it is going a little off topic but i already got really great answers regarding my LD :boogie: .

----------


## tommo

> Everybody knows that who doesn't watch RPN or work for the Bush administration.



  Or isn't a christian

----------


## ForgottenRemembrance

Yeah you cant really be gay unless you consider yourself gay. First, do you consider yourself straight?

----------


## boognish

i just gotta say that if you were indeed "lucid" in this dream where you kissed another man, then you were acting on a conscious desire.  It would be different if it had happened in a non-lucid dream.  even still, i wouldn't say that that makes you gay, just that you consciously wanted to kiss that dude.  bi curious maybe.

----------


## Sandform

> i just gotta say that if you were indeed "lucid" in this dream where you kissed another man, then you were acting on a conscious desire.  It would be different if it had happened in a non-lucid dream.  even still, i wouldn't say that that makes you gay, just that you consciously wanted to kiss that dude.  bi curious maybe.



Lol don't be a fool...we all know that their are different levels of lucid...
and there is never such a thing as full lucid, where you are as aware as when you are awake, because if you do become that aware, you will most likely wake up.

He is not gay, unless he wants to be gay, if he is attracted to women, then he is straight, if he is not attracted to guys, then he is straight, if he is attracted to both men and women he is bi...and it only applies if he feels these attractions while awake.

----------


## Xaqaria

Not to be insensitive or anything, but I'd say its more your avatar that makes you gay. That, and the fact that you now hate this person because *you* had a dream about kissing him. If you were comfortable in your heterosexuality you'd find it easy to dismiss as just a dream. The fact that you are so broken up about it now that you are awake is a sign that there might be some meaning behind it.

----------


## Amelaclya

> Even if he is gay he's still ok. lol
> 
> "Not that there's anything wrong with that" - Seinfeld



I'm sorry, I didn't mean it to sound that way. 

Of course gay is still ok (to me)   :smiley:  He seemed a bit worried that he might be though, so it might not be OK for him  :wink2:

----------


## Sandform

I've revised my earlier opinion,

Yes it makes you gay =P

----------


## Bladekillua

> I've revised my earlier opinion,
> 
> Yes it makes you gay =P




*Ok, now am confused*... 
*too many contradicting comments...*

----------


## Bladekillua

*OK, case close i refuse to believe am gay just because of some dream and it was stupid of me to even think that...so umm how can i delete this thread its been resolved!!!!!!!*

----------


## Jdeadevil

Just face it, you're gay and there's nothing you can do about it.

Joking. Just private message a moderator and ask if this thread can be deleted. That's my guess anyway.

----------


## Super Duck

> It doesn't mean you'll become a crossdresser *who will talk like a duck.*



And what's wrong with that?

----------


## Sandform

> And what's wrong with that?



Well obviously he's going to need to talk like a wolf if he wants to get some tail...

----------


## Super Duck

Lol. S'pose so.

----------


## Kromoh

Hey what's up with wolves? heh  ::bigteeth::

----------


## boognish

still gay.

----------


## Sandform

> still gay.



You are? hehe.

----------


## Bladekillua

> You are? hehe.



lol!!

----------

